# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Eheim Classic Canister Filter for 60cm x 30cm x 36 cm

## cloudwane

Hi All,

I'm wondering which Eheim Classic Canister Filter should I be getting for my tank which is about 64.8 litres. It is a low tech lightly planted tank. 

In addition, I have been reading through the forum and I saw some post mentioning about double taps. How does this work and how do I fix this to the filter? 

Lastly, I saw that some of the tank using Canister filter is using clear colour piping with lily pipes. What is the uses of this?

----------


## Shadow

eheim 2213 or 2215 depending on the scape


Double tap is just a valve for easy disconnect. Its look like below picture from google


Lily pipe is just for aesthetic purpose

----------


## cloudwane

> eheim 2213 or 2215 depending on the scape
> 
> 
> Double tap is just a valve for easy disconnect. Its look like below picture from google
> 
> 
> Lily pipe is just for aesthetic purpose


Hi Shadow,

Thanks for the response. 

Any idea what is the rough cost of the two models and is it easy to use? For the double taps, do I connect inbetween the inlets and outlets pipes? 

Currently I'm using a Fluval C2 for the tank.

----------


## Shadow

not sure about the price. For the double tap, you need to connect in between inlet and outlet

----------


## Arron

I got a 2211 because my tank is rather empty because it's a shrimp tank. They prefer less current, in addition I also use a tetra sponge filter thus adding the housing of bb. I suggest that you invest in a 2213 or else like me you'll have to buy a sponge filter if you have a chiller.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## jamonbutter

Am using the ecco pro 130, works well in my tank that's the same dimension as urs. Having a pair of discuss, few Cory and lampeye. Some plants on driftwoods

----------


## cloudwane

Hi All,

I'm wondering what is the difference between the Classic and Ecco Pro and which one would be a better recommendation? 

I'm currently using ANS sands in the tank and I would like to know what are the plants which would be suitable for the low-tech tank as well.

Apologies for the amount of questions as I'm still starting out and learning  :Smile:  

Thanks all for the help!

----------


## Ken_ng

Hi.
First would be in-built priming function.
Ehiem ecco pro has priming function using the handle.
ehiem classic has no priming function.

Second would be shut-off taps.
Ecco pro has built in shut off taps. 
Eheim classics do not have. Need to purchase the taps separately.

Thirdly would be filter media layup. 
In the classic, the media and filter wool are contained in one basket.
The ecco pro medias and filter wools are in separate compartments.

From experience, I feel that the eheim classics are excellent filters with no frills. Lesser moving parts and lesser potential areas of leakage. Difficultly would be when you wash or clean the filters though. 
The ecco pros are more energy friendly but you would be sacrificing flow rate. Handle may break.

Just my two cents. Feel free to add on!

----------


## cloudwane

> Hi.
> First would be in-built priming function.
> Ehiem ecco pro has priming function using the handle.
> ehiem classic has no priming function.
> 
> Second would be shut-off taps.
> Ecco pro has built in shut off taps. 
> Eheim classics do not have. Need to purchase the taps separately.
> 
> ...


Hi Ken,

Thanks for the advise. 

Regarding the media and filter layout between Classic and Ecco Pro, does it means that Classic is better? In terms of cleaning the filters, which would be easier as well? The flow rate for Ecco Pro 200 is indicated as 600L/hr verse Classic 2213 which is 440L/hr. Also if I were to add in the price for purchasing the double taps, the prices seems to be quite close among the two. Hence, it's difficult to make a decision which would be a better purchase.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi Ken,
> 
> Thanks for the advise. 
> 
> Regarding the media and filter layout between Classic and Ecco Pro, does it means that Classic is better? In terms of cleaning the filters, which would be easier as well? The flow rate for Ecco Pro 200 is indicated as 600L/hr verse Classic 2213 which is 440L/hr. Also if I were to add in the price for purchasing the double taps, the prices seems to be quite close among the two. Hence, it's difficult to make a decision which would be a better purchase.


In terms of filter layout, the Ecco Pro is abit easier to clean and maintain as the coarse sponge pre-filter ring is at the top in a removable ring basket, so you could do a quick cleaning by simply removing the ring and rinse the debris off it, without taking out and disturbing the rest of the filter media at the bottom. In a Classic model, you'll need to remove everything to clean it.

In addition, the Ecco Pro filters have inlet/outlet ports that can swivel... this is very useful when positioning the filter and linking them up with other equipment as the hoses wouldn't get twisted and kinked as much.

I did the cost, feature and flow rate comparisons and ended up choosing the Ecco pro filters for all my 2ft tanks too. The Classic is cheaper initially on its own, but once the eheim double taps are added in, its cost becomes close to the equivalent Ecco Pro models.

Note that the cost different between the Ecco Pro 130, 200 and 300 are only around S$20-$30+ between each model, so you may consider just getting the 300 model for your 2ft tank. You'll get more filter volume and higher flow rate, which will be useful if linking up additional inline equipment in the future. The filter has inbuilt taps so you can adjust the flow rate anyways.

I guess the main reason why people go for the Classic models is because they prefer the simpler design (i've used the Classic series before too) and are used to the traditional "suck on hose" method of priming, and if they don't plan to get double taps, the overall cost does work out cheaper.

----------


## cloudwane

> In terms of filter layout, the Ecco Pro is abit easier to clean and maintain as the coarse sponge pre-filter ring is at the top in a removable ring basket, so you could do a quick cleaning by simply removing the ring and rinse the debris off it, without taking out and disturbing the rest of the filter media at the bottom. In a Classic model, you'll need to remove everything to clean it.
> 
> In addition, the Ecco Pro filters have inlet/outlet ports that can swivel... this is very useful when positioning the filter and linking them up with other equipment as the hoses wouldn't get twisted and kinked as much.
> 
> I did the cost, feature and flow rate comparisons and ended up choosing the Ecco pro filters for all my 2ft tanks too. The Classic is cheaper initially on its own, but once the eheim double taps are added in, its cost becomes close to the equivalent Ecco Pro models.
> 
> Note that the cost different between the Ecco Pro 130, 200 and 300 are only around S$20-$30+ between each model, so you may consider just getting the 300 model for your 2ft tank. You'll get more filter volume and higher flow rate, which will be useful if linking up additional inline equipment in the future. The filter has inbuilt taps so you can adjust the flow rate anyways.
> 
> I guess the main reason why people go for the Classic models is because they prefer the simpler design (i've used the Classic series before too) and are used to the traditional "suck on hose" method of priming, and if they don't plan to get double taps, the overall cost does work out cheaper.


Thanks Urban Aquaria for the advise.

Guess I will decide to go for Ecco Pro 300 since it comes with all the necessary stuff that is required to get it up and running as well as ease of maintenance. Will drop by C328 probably this weekend. 

Since you've been a user on the Ecco Pro series, would you be able to advise on the media arrangement and what are the types of media that you're using as well?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Since you've been a user on the Ecco Pro series, would you be able to advise on the media arrangement and what are the types of media that you're using as well?


I just follow the filter media arrangement as in the original recommendations on the box... the only difference is i don't use the included Eheim substrat Pro and Mech media, i use Seachem Matrix instead (mainly because i use the filter more for bio-filtration support). In addition, i also place a 100ml pack of Seachem Purigen at the top chamber just above the white filter wool layer, to help absorb excess dissolved organic compounds and give the water a final "polish".

Its a personal preference i guess, you can mix and match the media to customize how you want the filtration to perform.

----------


## jamonbutter

Would ecco pro 300 overkill for tank size?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Would ecco pro 300 overkill for tank size?


Well, the flow can be easily adjusted with the inbuilt taps so it can be set at a lower flow rate to suit different tank layouts. As the filter gradually clogs up and the flow naturally slows down over time, there'll still be the option of increasing the flow rate back higher. I find it better to over-filtrate, as it allows for more flexibility in usage and helps maintain a stable water quality for a longer period of time.

In addition, when inline equipment like Co2 reactors or chillers are used, the extra flow rate will compensate for the flow reduction from those equipment.

I use it at 100% flow rate in my planted 2ft tanks, because the higher flow is needed to circulate water through all the plant mass and reduce dead-spots anyways.  :Smile:

----------


## atolylica

Just to share, I'm using a Eheim 2217 (1050l/hr), with an inline CO2 reactor. Also added a 400l/hr powerhead at the diagonal opposite end for the same tank size. 

Agree with UA circulation is important to reduce dead spots, which can lead to many other problems.

----------


## Ingen

> In addition, i also place a 100ml pack of Seachem Purigen at the top chamber just above the white filter wool layer, to help absorb excess dissolved organic compounds and give the water a final "polish".


What do you mean by "polish"? Clearer water?

----------


## Ingen

Do you put it in filter bag or just pull it on top of the filter wool layer?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> What do you mean by "polish"? Clearer water?


Yeah, Purigen absorbs excess dissolved organic compounds and one of the effects is it helps to keep the water clearer. It also slows down the increase in TDS too, since it absorbs a portion of the accumulating dissolved solids.




> Do you put it in filter bag or just pull it on top of the filter wool layer?


The Purigen i use come in a pre-packed 100ml bag (the ones ordered from Amazon), i just put the bag on top of the filter wool layer. As the bag is made of fine mesh, it has to be the last layer before the water exits out of the filter, otherwise it'll clog up with debris very quickly.

Note that for the Purigen to work efficiently, the bag should have some loose space above and below it for the Purigen granules to move around, so that the water can flow through the bag and "tumble" the granules, which maximizes the effective surface area of the individual granules exposed to water.

----------


## cloudwane

> The Purigen i use come in a pre-packed 100ml bag (the ones ordered from Amazon), i just put the bag on top of the filter wool layer. As the bag is made of fine mesh, it has to be the last layer before the water exits out of the filter, otherwise it'll clog up with debris very quickly.


Hi UA,

Do you have any spare 100ml bag lying around which I can purchase from? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron

Yeah I would like to purchase it as well

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi UA,
> 
> Do you have any spare 100ml bag lying around which I can purchase from?





> Yeah I would like to purchase it as well


Sorry, i don't have anymore spare packs at the moment.

But if you guys are keen, just order them directly though Amazon, here is the link:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Its currently eligible for global free shipping for purchases above USD$125, so maybe someone can pool orders together to get those packs.

----------


## cloudwane

Ok thanks UA! 

Just to check again, regarding the reduction of the flow, do I adjust on the output tap or both the input and output tap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Just to check again, regarding the reduction of the flow, do I adjust on the output tap or both the input and output tap?



To reduce the flow rate, only adjust the output tap.

Don't adjust the input tap as that might cause air pockets to accumulate over time in the filter and may eventually result in the impeller running dry.

----------


## Ingen

Local don't sell the 100ml?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Local don't sell the 100ml?


I've checked around at most of the popular LFS and they seem to only sell the loose form in bottles, so far haven't spotted the pre-packed 100ml bag versions available in local shops. 

If anyone manage to find them locally, do post an update on it.

----------


## Berny

singapore doesnt sell i believe, but we can always stock up on the mesh bag that is specially made for storing purigen at amazon if anyone buys anything there (which i might, in July)

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

The odd thing is the Seachem mesh pouch (aka The Bag) on its own currently costs more than the 100ml Purigen pack on Amazon (which already comes packaged in a mesh pouch)... so its more worth it to just buy the 100ml Purigen packs instead.  :Smile:

----------


## Berny

that is true, but the bag can hold more volume per pouch, depending on individual i believe. pouch version comes in 250ml as well

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

I just did a search on amazon and both cost around $10.95 before shipment. In term of long term usage, would it be a better choice to get the bag and refill if we do not want to clean it in bleach?

----------


## cloudwane

Finally managed to drop by C328 to purchase the Ecco Pro 300. Setup was a breeze for a newbie like me. 

As for the Seachem Purigen, I'm staying at the West and I'm going to order some Seachem purigen 100ML, those whom are interested to share can drop me a message. Probably I will be trying to purchase above $125 in which there will be free shipping, hence gonna be getting some books as well. 

Btw, for the setup on the media, right now I'm using Eheim Mech (Black colour) for the base basket, followed by 2 basket trays of Seachem Matrix as and lastly the white wool with the pre-filter coarse blue filter at the top. Have not used both the Eheim Mech Pro and the SubstratePro.

Any advise if the media setup should be changed?

----------


## cloudwane

> I've checked around at most of the popular LFS and they seem to only sell the loose form in bottles, so far haven't spotted the pre-packed 100ml bag versions available in local shops. 
> 
> If anyone manage to find them locally, do post an update on it.


Have checked with both PolyArt and C328 and both does not sell the 100ML bag. Only the bottled purigen

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I just did a search on amazon and both cost around $10.95 before shipment. In term of long term usage, would it be a better choice to get the bag and refill if we do not want to clean it in bleach?


I guess it depends which method you prefer... if you have a few tanks then the individual packs are abit more handy (some users don't bother to recharge and just buy spare packs to replace every few months), but if you have a large tank then getting the loose form and larger reusable bag separately would work out better.

----------


## cloudwane

> To reduce the flow rate, only adjust the output tap.
> 
> Don't adjust the input tap as that might cause air pockets to accumulate over time in the filter and may eventually result in the impeller running dry.


Will there be any ill-effects to the pump if the outflow were to be reduced but the inflow is still going at full rate? 

Not sure if I understand as there are more water coming filter in and jam at the output.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Btw, for the setup on the media, right now I'm using Eheim Mech (Black colour) for the base basket, followed by 2 basket trays of Seachem Matrix as and lastly the white wool with the pre-filter coarse blue filter at the top. Have not used both the Eheim Mech Pro and the SubstratePro.
> 
> Any advise if the media setup should be changed?


Your setup looks okay... i never got to use those black plastic "mech" tubes though (couldn't see how it could trap dirt with its large gaps, since the pre-filter sponge already did most of the debris-trapping job at the beginning), but i guess it probably still helps in some way.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Will there be any ill-effects to the pump if the outflow were to be reduced but the inflow is still going at full rate? 
> 
> Not sure if I understand as there are more water coming filter in and jam at the output.


Adjusting the outflow to control the flow rate is a standard practice with flow systems (you'll also see it as a recommended step in the Eheim filter manual)... the narrowing of the output slows down the water flow, its like using the faucet tap on your kitchen sink.

The filter's impeller will not be damaged or under much additional strain with a reduced output flow rate, the incoming water will just recirculate inside the filter.

On the otherhand, although its possible to try to adjust the input to match the output, the risk is if the out/in flow ratio becomes unbalanced (ie. due to clogged intake pipe or filter sponges over time) and the input somehow becomes slower than the output (less water going in to the impeller than coming out), then air gaps will form and the impeller may end up running dry, heat up and result in damage.

----------


## cloudwane

> Adjusting the outflow to control the flow rate is a standard practice with flow systems (you'll also see it as a recommended step in the Eheim filter manual)... the narrowing of the output slows down the water flow, its like using the faucet tap on your kitchen sink.
> 
> The filter's impeller will not be damaged or under much additional strain with a reduced output flow rate, the incoming water will just recirculate inside the filter.
> 
> On the otherhand, although its possible to try to adjust the input to match the output, the risk is if the out/in flow ratio becomes unbalanced (ie. due to clogged intake pipe or filter sponges over time) and the input somehow becomes slower than the output (less water going in to the impeller than coming out), then air gaps will form and the impeller may end up running dry, heat up and result in damage.


Thanks UA, noted on that.

Further queries:
1) I believe the Seachem Matrix would not be required to be replaced at all right? The only replacement required would be the white and blue sponge if they get really dirty and un-washable. 
2) What about the Eheim Mech for the mechanical filtration, does it require to be replaced as well?

----------


## Ingen

Do you simply put the 100ml on top of the filter wool before the impeller, or below the filter wool? Is one pack enough for 2215, wouldn't the water just pass by the side of it?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Thanks UA, noted on that.
> 
> Further queries:
> 1) I believe the Seachem Matrix would not be required to be replaced at all right? The only replacement required would be the white and blue sponge if they get really dirty and un-washable. 
> 2) What about the Eheim Mech for the mechanical filtration, does it require to be replaced as well?


Matrix doesn't have to be replaced. The white filter wool will need to be replaced regularly when it becomes clogged with fine debris and turns brown over time. The blue pre-filter sponge can be washed repeatedly and reused, only replace it if you see that its starting to break apart due to wear and tear.

Not sure about the eheim mech plastic tube media as i don't use it, but i guess it probably doesn't need to be replaced too, unless its breaking apart.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Do you simply put the 100ml on top of the filter wool before the impeller, or below the filter wool? Is one pack enough for 2215, wouldn't the water just pass by the side of it?


Yes, i put the 100ml Purigen pack on top of the white filter wool just before the impeller.

This is so that only filtered water with no debris flows through the purigen pack. The key to getting good circulation through the mesh pack is to give it more space between the filter wool and the top of the media basket (just slightly reduce the amount of media in that last basket), that way the granules can "tumble" around loosely in the mesh bag and maximize contact with the water.

You can see the effect when doing filter maintenance, the whole Purigen pack should be a uniform brown color... if the bag has some parts brown while some parts are still white, then it means its been packed too tightly and the water is only flowing though certain areas, which reduces its efficiency.

One 100ml pack is supposed to treat 100 gallons, so i guess it should be enough for most tanks a 2215 is used on, though there is no harm in using more Purigen, the higher quantity just means that it'll last longer between recharges... just a matter of balancing the space allocation between chemical filtration and bio filtration.

----------


## Arron

uploadfromtaptalk1400836394083.jpg believe me or not there are two baby shrimps on that driftwood. One is black and white the other almost transparent with golden eyes. Both came from a femal PRL

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## Arron

Oh no wrong thread lol

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ingen

Just ordered a year supply if 100ml Purigen for my 3 tanks and some bags for future usage if I upgrade haha.

----------


## cloudwane

> Just ordered a year supply if 100ml Purigen for my 3 tanks and some bags for future usage if I upgrade haha.


Nice..I will be ordering this weekend from Amazon as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ameenuksg

Hi All, I know this is a very old thread would just like to share that I bought Purigen bottle and scoop as much as I need and pour it into a DIY tea bag which costs $1 - $3 for 100 bags of these and it works wonders for me instead of buying Seachem 'The Bag'.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------

